# Albufaria - coffee shops?



## morlo66 (Nov 28, 2017)

Hi guys, heading to albufaria in Portugal this week and wondering does anyone have any recommendations for a good coffee spot? Thanks


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

morlo66 said:


> Hi guys, heading to albufaria in Portugal this week and wondering does anyone have any recommendations for a good coffee spot? Thanks


Sorry Mate - I know a couple of decent places in Lisbon, but I doubt you'll want the 5 hour round trip.

Glancing out of the window at the endless drizzle I am jealous though - Enjoy!


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Was there last year and you're better off taking your own.


----------

